# Dilley Faces Sentencing For Manslaughter Verdict



## Revelation_old

*Dilley Faces Sentencing For Manslaughter Verdict*
Story date: 05/17/2006
By Greg Foster

A Cumberland County jury convicted Pittston resident Jon F. Dilley of manslaughter charges May 10, instead of the 2004 double murder charges he was indicted on by a Lincoln County grand jury. The decision caused dismay for attorneys, family members, and Dilley himself.

Dilley, 52, could receive a prison sentence of anywhere from zero to 30 years, possibly consecutively, and prosecutor Assistant Atty. Gen. Lisa Marchese said she intends to push for the maximum, including a consecutive instead of concurrent service.

?I was very disappointed in the verdict, I don?t understand it, but I believe in our jury system,? she said.

Dilley?s court-appointed counsel Atty. Steven Peterson said that Dilley was not celebrating over the verdict and argued that he should have been found not guilty of murder and manslaughter as well because of a dissociated state of mind termed ?depersonalization?.

Both attorneys have withdrawn a post-trial request for another forensic evaluation on the grounds that it would not be necessary at this point, according to Peterson this week. However, Peterson has two motions before the court now, one of them being for a bail hearing.

?He is entitled to it, and it will be heard fairly quickly,? he said.

The other motion is for a judgment of acquittal. Peterson?s rationale for the motion is that the jury must have found that Dilley was in a depersonalized state of mind, which fulfills the statutory requirement of abnormal condition of mind as grounds for not being culpable of murder.

?If he was in a depersonalized state, then he would have been incapable of any culpability,? he said.

Sentencing could take place as early as the end of this month, but Peterson believes that is unlikely.

?This sentencing is going to be very interesting,? he said. ?I think it?s a land mine.?

The jury entered its verdict last week following a week and a half long trial in Cumberland County Superior Court. There was solemnity in the historic oak-paneled courtroom as Justice Donald H. Marden presided over the proceedings.

Each juror one by one pronounced the word ?guilty? when the court clerk asked about each one?s verdict regarding manslaughter. Two of them were crying.

All of the jurors refused to talk with either of the attorneys, as well as news media. Family member also declined comment following the grueling days of testimony from witnesses and two forensic psychologists, one who is the state?s chief forensic psychologist, which apparently bore heavily on the jury?s deliberations.

Family members gasped at hearing the words ?not guilty? of the Aug. 21, 2004 murders of Dilley?s wife, Chevelle ?Chellie? Calloway and his mother Sarah ?Sally? Murray in front of his two children at Murray?s home in Boothbay Harbor.

After hearing about the verdict, Dilley?s first wife Dru Nagle wrote, ?I?m absolutely horrified that Jon was able to outfox the jury? he?s so damn clever and manipulative, not to mention insidiously dangerous.?

Peterson insisted that Dilley is not guilty of any charges. In fact, he insisted, ?He is innocent.?

Asked how he thinks the jury arrived at the verdict, he said, ?There must have been a compromise.?

It is Peterson?s contention that if Dilley is not guilty of the murders, he is also not guilty of manslaughter if the jury believed he was in an abnormal condition of mind as the state?s chief forensic psychologist, Dr. Deborah Baeder, found after interviewing and testing Dilley. Baeder said in court that she was putting her reputation on the line for her conclusion that there was a mental split at the time of the shootings.

Dr. Charles Robinson, the defense?s independent forensic psychologist, also came up with a finding that Dilley was in a state of dissociation and that indeed was not himself in that state.

The jury would have had to reach a unanimous decision that Dilley ?intentionally or knowingly? caused the death of the two women. For the manslaughter conviction, it is necessary to find that he did ?recklessly or with criminal negligence? cause their death. Neither apply in Peterson?s estimation.

Peterson intends to seek a post-conviction bail hearing, but Marchese said she would fight for denial of bail before sentencing takes place, which could take two or three months before that happens. Until now Dilley has been held without bail.

?He was convicted of serial manslaughters, which is a very serious crime,? she said.

Marchese said that Dilley should have been found guilty as charged of the murder of his mother, based on the contention that Dilley premeditated the killing, which she called ?execution style?.

Marchese argued, as she did during the trial, that studies have been done that have concluded that one of the most dangerous times for a potential victim is right after they have made a definite break in a relationship.

A couple of days before the killings, Calloway told Dilley that she and the children were moving to a new home built especially for them in Farmingdale. That kind of situation is ripe for all kinds of violent reactions, which is what Marchese believes happened with Dilley.

Admitting that he might have had a depersonalized state of mind, Marchese said that does not negate that he planned and intended to kill his wife and mother when he took three guns with him from his home and put them in the trunk of his Toyota Corolla on Aug 21, 2004 before heading for Boothbay Harbor.

Sentencing could take place as early as the end of this month, but Peterson believes that is unlikely.

Meanwhile, Dilley is confined to Lincoln County Jail. ?He is taking it all in,? said Peterson. ?He?s not unrealistic.?

-----------------------------------
News Source: http://www.mainelincolncountynews.com/i ... m?ID=18716

This page exists for archive purposes only. DPSelfhelp.com does not claim copyright to Articles in "Depersonalization in the News" unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Da'Burgh

Wow, shows how much people really know about DP. There's no way in heck this guy didn't know what he was doing - let alone killing someone - because he was DP'ed. I would testify against this jerk anyday.


----------



## snrpro

That's ridiculous to claim that DP justifies him for manslaugter? People with DP/DR are in control of their own actions, and this sick freak belongs behind bars. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Guest

unbelievable, 20 bucks says this guy gets off 2 because not enough people know about dp and will believe it.


----------



## weeirish1

i guess now people will think your capable of murder if you tell them you have dp!... well thats just great. this guy is exploiting people with dp and any money he'll get away with it 2! :x


----------



## = n

This seems like a strange story and i must say i found it immediately disturbing. I dont really understand it. The word 'depersonalized' seems to be used interchangably with 'dissociation', this combined with the testimony of "the state?s chief forensic psychologist, Dr. Deborah Baeder" that there was a 'mental split' at the time of the shooting suggests that the disorder in question may not have been straighforward DP disorder but something more in the direction of a multiple personality disorder.

That at least is my hope. The idea that someone could escape murder prosecution for a double killing in the name of their 'depersonalized' state is a troubling one and seems to run contrary to my understanding of this disorder. Is reality testing not intact in the case of depersonalisation?


----------



## AntiSocial

yeah yo what the fuck having dp doesnt make you some fuckin killer or shit like that. thats just fuckin ridiculous to make that claim now people are going to think all of us people with dp are crazy fuckin lunatics when we are not. fuck this shit


----------



## peachy

hey will they consider us a "threat to society" now? 
this can really only help us at this point! now maybe we will be a higher priority.

hah i'm only kidding


----------



## Surfingisfun001

peachyderanged said:


> hey will they consider us a "threat to society" now?
> this can really only help us at this point! now maybe we will be a higher priority.
> 
> hah i'm only kidding


LOL good one


----------



## Socrates_macabre

Well we may be in control of our actions, but are we always rational in the average persons eye? What would your reaction be if the man had said that he couldnt tell if what he was doing was real or not?


----------



## Guest

> Well we may be in control of our actions, but are we always rational in the average persons eye? What would your reaction be if the man had said that he couldnt tell if what he was doing was real or not?


When I had Dp,d I couldnt tell if anything I was doing was truly real, but I sure didnt kill anybody. So no, that would not excuse a person.


----------



## RaoulDuke

I believe that the term " depersonalized" is different from " depersonalization disorder". I remember reading a Wikipedia article on " Depersonalization" not to long ago and there is an actual technical difference between " Depersonalization" and " Depersonalization Disorder". The article talked about how Christian Bale's character in " American Psycho" felt " depersonalized" or how people with schizophrenia or psychosis may feel " depersonalized" but that is different from " Depersonalization Disorder" which is what most of us are suffering from.

But man that article did not help my OCD at all. Now im going to be obsessing about the fact that I could lose my mind like the dude from the article and commit some kind of heinous act.

In reality I know that will not happen but stuff like that just feeds my OCD right now.

the dictionary definition is " depersonalization" is this 
alienate somebody: to make somebody lose his or her sense of personal identity and external reality

See there is a difference between that DEFINITION and how we feel and the symptoms we suffer from.

I often wonder if " Depersonalization" is the correct word for this disorder.

Hopefully some of you OCD'ers will rest a little easier now.


----------



## RaoulDuke

Taken from Wikipedia

"Although depersonalization disorder is an alteration in the subjective experience of reality, it is by no means related to psychosis as sufferers maintain the ability to distinguish between their own internal experiences and the objective reality of the outside world. Sufferers are able to distinguish between reality and fantasy, during episodic and continuous depersonalization, and do not represent a risk to society since their grasp on reality remains stable at all times.[2]"

That guy Dilley DID NOT SUFFER FROM THE SAME THING WE DO. He was more than likely either a psychopath who often felt " depersonalized" or went into a state of psychosis although I tend to believe that he was more so a psychopath because people who usually slip into a psychosis probably couldn't commit a double murder. I mean think about it, anyone who could kill their mother & wife have to be a psychopath and that DOES NOT FIT OUR SYMPTOMS.

I have gone over and checked the symptoms and traits of a psychopath numerous times and NONE OF THEM describe or fit my personality and im sure that goes for most of the people who post here.

Remember OCD, DP/DR, DEPRESSION & ANXIETY are not the the same as Psychopathy


----------



## egodeath

Depersonalization is actually a symptom of many mental disorders, such as schizophrenia or panic disorder, being the third most common psychological phenomenon after anxiety and depression. However, if one were to have a disorder such as schizophrenia, depersonalization would be the least of his or her worries.

Depersonalization is actually pretty apt for describing the character in Bret Easton Ellis' American Psycho, which examines the emptiness of yuppie culture and seeming superficial character, Patrick Bateman, who is, in reality, much deeper than any of the other characters in the novel.

Anyways, depersonalization disorder is NOT psychosis. An anti-social personality could, however, be comorbid with DPD, but reality testing would remain intact unless a psychotic disorder were present.


----------



## Mcren

I bet this guy gets off just, because of the simple fact that most lawyers and and and mental analysts don't understand depersonalization and would just write it off as an open and shut case of insanity. I mean, you guys know what I mean. If you look at someone and tell them that you don't feel real or say something, I feel fake, they look at your like you're fucking nuts right?


----------



## egodeath

Mcren said:


> I bet this guy gets off just, because of the simple fact that most lawyers and and and mental analysts don't understand depersonalization and would just write it off as an open and shut case of insanity. I mean, you guys know what I mean. If you look at someone and tell them that you don't feel real or say something, I feel fake, they look at your like you're flower* nuts right?


He didn't. Did you read this?


----------



## Mcren

Yeah. He can appeal it all he wants though is what I'm saying. Him saying he was in altered stayed of mind is enough in itself is just gonna keep it goin.


----------



## egodeath

Mcren said:


> Yeah. He can appeal it all he wants though is what I'm saying. Him saying he was in altered stayed of mind is enough in itself is just gonna keep it goin.


Ever since the Hillside Strangler tried to fake Dissociative Identity Disorder I think people are a lot more wary of the insanity plea.


----------



## Socrates_macabre

Lets not forget gold old Nielsen

"My neighbors dog was possessed by the devil and told me to kill people"


----------



## Socrates_macabre

Ayyy, my bad, that was David Berkowitz, not Denis Nilsen.


----------



## sgravel1975

This story scared the sh** out of me I mean Im dealing with DP Disorder and DR and I get thoughts of harm towards other people the 
thing that keeps me from completly freaking out is that I would rather kill myself then harm anyone.


----------



## Guest

sgravel1975 said:


> This story scared the sh** out of me I mean Im dealing with DP Disorder and DR and I get thoughts of harm towards other people the
> thing that keeps me from completly freaking out is that I would rather kill myself then harm anyone.


I had to say this, but that is a bogus defense IMHO. One has to be very careful using dissociative states and mental illness re: criminal activity. I would not worry that your DP/DR will ever make you harm someone else. Most people with mental illness are non violent, but are more likely to be victims of crime.

If you are a sociopath, which I doubt, that's another story. You know right from wrong, that is all that matters.

DP will not cause you to kill someone or hurt someone. Not in and of itself.

And your thoughts sound like OCD or rumination on illogical thoughts. I'm always thinking stupid things about bad things happening. My husband will have a heart attack. My apartment will burn down. My car will be stolen. I'll get sick alone. I have some stupid fear of going blind recently. I know all of this crap from years of illogical obsesissve catastrophic thinking, and I have to simply let the thoughts pass and focus on other things. (I used to think this way as a child. Absolutely idiotic things that my dog would die, etc.) Had nothing to do with my DP, but my GAD.

Typical defense ... "I didn't know what I was doing officer, I blanked out." Sigh.


----------



## Rebekah

I never had concrete hatred to harm someone while DP'd, but I found that I was so frightened about my mind being out of control that I wondered if I would just "fly off the handle" and an "alter" would do it, though I never had an "alter." I've had DP for decades, it's really not here much now, and I never caused anyone harm, in fact, I became so passive/submissive that I allowed other people to harm me and quit defending my will to live!


----------



## Nicole_22

Clearly the forensic spych hasnt had or experienced DP before, he's using a spychological disorder for and excuse to what the guy did. unless there are different types of Dp disorders! i havent experienced that sort of rage! even though i dont feel like i belong to my body i still have control over what i am doing or saying!


----------



## codeblue213

I've had DP for years and have never wanted to kill anyone.


----------



## 938721

This is the worst thing I could have read. I have been afriad that DP will lead to insanity. I am fearful of hurting someone I love. I have never hurt anyone but I have thought about what if scenarios. Wondering am I going nuts or is this DP. I told my doctor. Ive always been honest and even told my family about it. I said if I ever get even remotely violent, or act out of charater, call the police. Now this shit? I wish I didnt even come to read this. This has my head spinning. I dont know what to think now.


----------

